# Suggest Me Some Beers!



## Tanga (26/8/08)

Hi!

I've always loved good beers, but haven't had the opportunity to try many. I'm looking for suggestions.

Recently I've loved The Little Brewing Company's 'Wicked Elf Witbier' - so I'm interested in trying more witbiers and little brewing company brews.

Also loved Kozel's Dark - my god that was tasty. I didn't think I liked darks (well I like them, but some can be too intense if I have more than a butcher (for the non SA folks that's about 200mL I think).

Coopers is another love of mine, the light wheat beer - 'Coopers Blond' - is a fav of mine come summer.

Other than that I'm totally ignorant. Lead me to the good stuff. I live 5 minutes walk away from a huge Dan Murphy's, and go to the Wheaty on Friday nigihts, so shouldn't have trouble getting hold of it, just need to know where to start =).

cheers,

Tamsyn


----------



## Interloper (26/8/08)

Hit Dan Murphy's and grab some Leffe.

The Leffe Blonde or the Leffe Radieusse are two of my faves.


----------



## petesbrew (26/8/08)

Tanga said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've always loved good beers, but haven't had the opportunity to try many. I'm looking for suggestions.
> 
> ...


Mmm. 5 min from Dan Murphy's. Lucky.

Excuse spelling, but try Weistephaner, Erdinger and Franziskaner Weissbiers. They're all great.
James Squire Golden Ale is a brilliant summer beer .... haven't tried the coopers blonde yet, but I reckon it'd top it. hehe.
edit: +1 for Leffe. Beautiful beers indeed! Hoegaarden and Forbidden Fruit are also great!


----------



## Screwtop (26/8/08)

Tanga said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've always loved good beers, but haven't had the opportunity to try many. I'm looking for suggestions.
> 
> ...



Geez, where do we start.... Anything Murrays, Schneider & Sons Aventinus, Schlenkerla Rauch, Emersons Bourbon Porter ohhyeah, Schofferhoffer Weizens, and truckloads more.


----------



## Interloper (26/8/08)

petesbrew said:


> edit: +1 for Leffe. Beautiful beers indeed! Hoegaarden and Forbidden Fruit are also great!



Oh I should have mentioned the Hoegarden! The Hoegarden Grand Cru is one of my all time faves...


----------



## reviled (26/8/08)

Screwtop said:


> Geez, where do we start.... Anything Murrays, Schneider & Sons Aventinus, Schlenkerla Rauch, Emersons Bourbon Porter ohhyeah, Schofferhoffer Weizens, and truckloads more.




Can you still buy the bourbon porter over there? I dont think they make it any more <_<


----------



## tdh (26/8/08)

Finally found St. Sylvestre Gavroche at the independent bottle shop on Goody Road. 
Do yourselves a favour.
They also stock the worlds greatest French beer Kronenbourg 1664 St. Sylvestre Trois Monts.

tdh


----------



## buttersd70 (26/8/08)

Chimay. Enough said. :beerbang: 

Also, Budvar. A great lager, and I'm no fan of lager. Little creatures pale ale. Hobgoblin Ruby ale. And so many others.

:icon_offtopic: Which reminds me of a funny story....the other day I was in Dan Murphys in the imported aisle, I had a bottle of Chimay blue in one hand and a bottle of Chimay red in the other. This ferrel looking guy comes up beside me, and with a lost look on his face, and a whine in his voice says "why don't the have any Fosters???". I couldn't help myself. I told him. The look on his face was priceless.


----------



## Screwtop (26/8/08)

reviled said:


> Can you still buy the bourbon porter over there? I dont think they make it any more <_<




The last bottle I bought was about 12 months ago, was easier to get in SA but I managed to get some in NSW and one here on the Gold Coast.

Screwy


----------



## reviled (26/8/08)

Screwtop said:


> The last bottle I bought was about 12 months ago, was easier to get in SA but I managed to get some in NSW and one here on the Gold Coast.
> 
> Screwy



Stink <_< I think it was a seasonal release, the last one they did was the Dunkelweiss which I tried...

There new seasonals are an APA and a Belgian, but dammit I wanna try the bourbon porter!


----------



## Tanga (26/8/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Chimay. Enough said. :beerbang:
> 
> Also, Budvar. A great lager, and I'm no fan of lager. Little creatures pale ale. Hobgoblin Ruby ale. And so many others.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: Which reminds me of a funny story....the other day I was in Dan Murphys in the imported aisle, I had a bottle of Chimay blue in one hand and a bottle of Chimay red in the other. This ferrel looking guy comes up beside me, and with a lost look on his face, and a whine in his voice says "why don't the have any Fosters???". I couldn't help myself. I told him. The look on his face was priceless.



You told him Fosters is a crap beer? =p



Thanks for all these suggestions guys. I'm going to reward myself after induction today by stopping off at Dan's on the way home.

I'm writing these all down. They sound great.

Weissbiers are wheat beers?

Any Witbier suggestions?


----------



## gap (26/8/08)

Tanga said:


> Any Witbier suggestions?



Hoegaarden


----------



## Pennywise (26/8/08)

Some of the best beer I've tried

Chimay Blue :icon_drool2: 
Fullers ESB :icon_drool2: 
leffe Blonde
Ruddles Country Ale
Kozel Dark :icon_drool2: 
Kings Table Real Ale, but I don't think youll find it here in Aus
Hoegaarden
Hobgoblin :icon_drool2: 

and I'll add White Shield IPA even though I don't like IPA's, but it is a very good beer


----------



## buttersd70 (26/8/08)

Tanga said:


> You told him Fosters is a crap beer? =p



Yes, using language that, even in Smithfield, is considered rough. I couldn't help it. It popped out.


----------



## Interloper (26/8/08)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Some of the best beer I've tried
> 
> Chimay Blue :icon_drool2:
> Fullers ESB :icon_drool2:
> ...


Tanga take note of this list, Homebrewer79 is right on the money and you will find all these at Dans - they are all gold.

I would go in this order myself:
Leffe Blonde
Hoegarden
Chimay Blue
Hobgoblin


----------



## reviled (26/8/08)

Interloper said:


> Tanga take note of this list, Homebrewer79 is right on the money and you will find all these at Dans - they are all gold.
> 
> I would go in this order myself:
> Leffe Blonde
> ...



No youre all wrong, change the leffe blonde for the leffe dark, now thats :icon_drool2: 

:icon_cheers: lol


----------



## jojai (26/8/08)

Coopers blond? Is it more of a pure blond than a Belgian blond? Or is it actually good? Can't see it on their website, is it a seasonal release?


----------



## Interloper (26/8/08)

Look for these:


----------



## reviled (26/8/08)

Interloper said:


> Look for these:




Or the same with a brown label


----------



## bonj (26/8/08)

I'll have to add my 2 cents worth here. Not everyone is a fan of the funky Belgians, although I love Hoegaarden. 

Give the Little Creatures range a thorough examination. Their Pale Ale is considered the benchmark for APA's in Australia. Their Bright Ale is a favourite of mine, and the Pilsner isn't bad either. As Screwy said, try everything from Murrays (I love their Nirvana Pale Ale), although be advised that they do step into funky Belgian flavour territory with some. Knappstein Reserve Lager should be pretty easy to get in SA, and is well worth a try... lots of Nelson Sauvin in there. Since you're in SA, you should give Pedro's range from Gulf Brewery a thorough test... support a fellow AHBer and all that.

This thread should give you enough suggestions to last you a while, so get into it and find out what you like, then brew some beer in the same style!

edit: spelling again :/


----------



## glennheinzel (26/8/08)

Duvel and Fullers ESB are other beers that are widely stocked at Dan Murphys. 

If you're buying a few different beers, it might be worth trying a few of the same style so that you can compare them back to back.


----------



## braufrau (26/8/08)

Tim Knappstiens executive lager.
Lobethal Bierhaus APA ... poops all over LCPA.


----------



## Timmsy (26/8/08)

Coopers Sparkling Ale


----------



## Timmsy (26/8/08)

braufrau said:


> Tim Knappstiens executive lager.
> Lobethal Bierhaus APA ... poops all over LCPA.



Also the Lobethal Bierhaus IPA


----------



## buttersd70 (26/8/08)

Personally, the IPA is too rich for my blood. Love the Loby APA, though. And the heffe. And the APA. I know I mentioned that already. But it's worth mentioning twice.


----------



## tdh (26/8/08)

Lobethal Bierhaus Porter is the one for me all year round.
They've got an almighty specialty coming, keep your eyes pealed.

tdh


----------



## buttersd70 (26/8/08)

I forgot about their porter. :icon_drool2: Nice.
Must get back up there soon.......


----------



## SteveSA (26/8/08)

tdh said:


> Finally found St. Sylvestre Gavroche at the independent bottle shop on Goody Road.
> Do yourselves a favour.
> They also stock the worlds greatest French beer Kronenbourg 1664 St. Sylvestre Trois Monts.
> 
> tdh



Thomas,

Whereabouts on Goodwood Rd?

Steve


----------



## Timmsy (26/8/08)

tdh said:


> Lobethal Bierhaus Porter is the one for me all year round.
> They've got an almighty specialty coming, keep your eyes pealed.
> 
> tdh



Do thay have a site or a email listing?? I like making the trip up on Sunday with the missus. Me beirhaus, her chocolate factory

Porter is real nice to. 

Fine im making the trip this Sunday


----------



## Interloper (26/8/08)

Timmsy said:


> Do thay have a site or a email listing?? I like making the trip up on Sunday with the missus. Me beirhaus, her chocolate factory
> 
> Porter is real nice to.
> 
> Fine im making the trip this Sunday




This is their site - $80 a slab - it would want to be good beer!
http://www.ahcb.com.au/


----------



## drsmurto (26/8/08)

Interloper said:


> This is their site - $80 a slab - it would want to be good beer!
> http://www.ahcb.com.au/




Its is! 


And Bonj, dont forget the LC Rogers. One of, if not, the best 'mid strength' beer going around.  


Coopers vintage on tap.

And Coopers Sparkling is on the handpull at the Wheatie according to this - Linky


----------



## Adamt (26/8/08)

I think the BJCP guidelines is a good start for learning about beer styles.

You can find the style guidelines at bjcp.org and follow the links to "web lookup". They're good indications to the flavours you should encounter in the given styles.

At the bottom of each style guideline there are commercial examples... most of these aren't available to us to I'll give a few suggestions you should be able to find at Dan's.

Pilsner Urqell - Pilsner, Bohemian Pilsner
Schofferhoffer Hefeweizen - Wheat and Rye Beer, Weizen
Chimay Grande Reserve (The blue label) - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
Little Creatures Pale Ale - American Pale Ale
Schneider Aventinus - Weizenbock (You can get this at the Wheaty... brilliant beer)


----------



## tdh (26/8/08)

Ehhhhhhhhm... on the northern side of Goody Rd, south of the train track, fruit+veg on opposite corner

capito?

tdh





SteveSA said:


> Thomas,
> 
> Whereabouts on Goodwood Rd?
> 
> Steve


----------



## braufrau (26/8/08)

People may not know .. you can get Lobethal Bierhaus beers in bottleshops .. at least you can at my local.


----------



## Timmsy (26/8/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Its is!
> 
> 
> And Bonj, dont forget the LC Rogers. One of, if not, the best 'mid strength' beer going around.
> ...



Looks like a Friday early finish here at Clipsal for me as i hear Coopers calling


----------



## Timmsy (26/8/08)

braufrau said:


> People may not know .. you can get Lobethal Bierhaus beers in bottleshops .. at least you can at my local.



Which local is that?? Wouldnt mind picking up a few local


----------



## buttersd70 (26/8/08)

I went to the lobethal bierhaus when I had just graduated off kits and into extract. The brewer (i think his name was phil; nice bloke) took a tour around, and afterwards came over to discuss beer and brewing with me and Muckey. A great afternoon, with great beer (even though I was sweating and bleeding from previous endevours that day)
Even though it is available in bottle shops, personally I think it's well worth the drive for anyone in adelaide. The drive up to loby is nice anyway, and there's beer at the end. Enough said.  
EDIT timmsy, there are a few bottle shops listed on their site. But if you decide to go for a drive up there, pick me up on the way :lol:


----------



## Interloper (26/8/08)

Can I just say it warms the cockles of my heart to see so many SA brewers throwing out suggestions for beers!

Are we connoisseurs or just heavy drinkers?


----------



## braufrau (26/8/08)

Timmsy said:


> Which local is that?? Wouldnt mind picking up a few local



Stirling.

I've never been to the bierhaus because I keep being told its so popular you can't get in!
But I think that's only for food that you can't get in.


----------



## Tanga (26/8/08)

jojai said:


> Coopers blond? Is it more of a pure blond than a Belgian blond? Or is it actually good? Can't see it on their website, is it a seasonal release?



Damn, I can't find it either now. It was years ago that I first tried it, and then couldn't find it for years, then again last year. So it looks like it must be seasonal.

It's not at all like pure blond (gag), not sure if it's like a Belgian blonde - When I try the Leffe Blonde I'll let you know.  It is good though, light and crisp, a really good summer beer. It had blue on the label the first time I had it and yellow a year or so back.

- Damn, thanks for all the suggestions. I'm time rich and cash poor at the moment, so a lot will have to wait. But I've earned a couple of nice ones today, even if I do say so myself.


----------



## Katherine (26/8/08)

> Coopers blond? Is it more of a pure blond than a Belgian blond? Or is it actually good? Can't see it on their website, is it a seasonal release?



Isnt it called the Canadian blonde, under the International section?????? 

If so more like a pure blonde, that was actually my first ever kit beer. To sweet for me!


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (26/8/08)

I like the Old Speckled Hen at this time of year and knapstein reserve is nice.


----------



## Screwtop (26/8/08)

Tanga said:


> I'm writing these all down. They sound great.
> Any Witbier suggestions?




Do yourself one big favour and grab a Ferel White, from Ferel Brewing in the Swan Valley. Ummmmmumm


----------



## Tanga (26/8/08)

Katie said:


> Isnt it called the Canadian blonde, under the International section??????
> 
> If so more like a pure blonde, that was actually my first ever kit beer. To sweet for me!



No no no! That's not the one at all. It's not a kit, it's a brew, and very different. Good even =).

It's not spectacular, there's nothing that really wows people, but it is good.


----------



## Tanga (26/8/08)

Screwtop said:


> Do yourself one big favour and grab a Ferel White, from Ferel Brewing in the Swan Valley. Ummmmmumm



PS - will do if I see one.

Damn, no wonder people are raving about the Chimney - not a cheap drop at all. Looks tasty though.


----------



## buttersd70 (26/8/08)

Interloper said:


> Can I just say it warms the cockles of my heart to see so many SA brewers throwing out suggestions for beers!
> 
> Are we connoisseurs or just heavy drinkers?


A bit of both  



Tanga said:


> PS - will do if I see one.
> 
> Damn, no wonder people are raving about the Chimney - not a cheap drop at all. Looks tasty though.


By chimney, do you mean Chimay? Not a cheap drop at all, but worth every penny. If sailors paid in Chimay, I'd be down the docks right now.


----------



## GMK (26/8/08)

Nice List from the guys...

Some others I like not mentioned yet are:
Steam Exchange - SOutherly Buster and Steam beer - also make a Vanilla Bourbon Porter on tap when down in Goolwa.

Belgians;try
Trios Pistoles
3 monts

Any of the Emersions range from New Zealand is good.
The montieths seasonals are good ATM - dopplebock and summer Ale - from Dan Murphys (DM)
JS Pepperbery is worth a try as is pepperjack - DM.


----------



## kook (26/8/08)

GMK said:


> Belgians;try
> Trios Pistoles
> 3 monts



A canadian and a french beer? :lol:

(They are damn tasty though)


----------



## reviled (27/8/08)

GMK said:


> Any of the Emersions range from New Zealand is good.
> The montieths seasonals are good ATM - dopplebock and summer Ale - from Dan Murphys (DM)
> JS Pepperbery is worth a try as is pepperjack - DM.



You guys are almost two years behind on the seasonals?!?! The last one they did was a dunkelweizen, and at the mo they have a belgian and an APA, which I cant even find in Auckland <_< And ive been trying for weeks!


----------



## Adamt (27/8/08)

I actually found Monteith's doppelbock was bland as. It was the right colour but lacked any kind of maltiness. Very disappointing.


----------



## reviled (27/8/08)

Adamt said:


> I actually found Monteith's doppelbock was bland as. It was the right colour but lacked any kind of maltiness. Very disappointing.



I just read that right, you said monteiths seasonals not Emersons, sorry....

But I also agree, I drunk a 6 pack of Monteiths doppelbock when my wife was in labour, so will allways have memories of it, but unfortunately I remember it being pretty crap and watery, especially compared to some of their other fantastic beers!

And Summer Ale?!?! Yuck! But thats just my opinion, they put some whack shit in that beer...


----------



## SteveSA (27/8/08)

tdh said:


> Ehhhhhhhhm... on the northern side of Goody Rd, south of the train track, fruit+veg on opposite corner
> 
> capito?
> 
> tdh



No probs - I know roughly where you're talking about. Ta.

Salute!
Steve


----------



## Interloper (27/8/08)

Tanga said:


> PS - will do if I see one.
> 
> Damn, no wonder people are raving about the Chimney - not a cheap drop at all. Looks tasty though.



OK Tanga, we are all eagerly awaiting your feedback on what you bought and what you tried.

:icon_cheers: 

We're looking for descriptions on flavour, colour and mouth feel....


----------



## jeremy (5/9/08)

+1 for the Steam Exchange, definately worth a look. Love the Southerly Buster, and the IPA especially, and they do some great seasonal beers (Bourbon Porter is great).

I also had my first go at some Barossa Brewing company beers on the weekend when we were up that way. Definately worth a go if you can find it!

Cheers.

Jeremy.


----------



## drsmurto (5/9/08)

Tanga said:


> No no no! That's not the one at all. It's not a kit, it's a brew, and very different. Good even =).
> 
> It's not spectacular, there's nothing that really wows people, but it is good.



No offence Tanga but i for one need photographic proof this beer exists. it not mentioned in any media releases from Coopers and isnt listed on their site as a beer. 

Not too keen to try any of the barossa range after i tried their dark ale. I've had champers with less carbonation!

Off to the Stanley bridge tavern for dinner on Saturday night for fathers day. I got to book it even tho its my partners old man we are there for. I knew they have a great selection of bottled beers (Lobethal beers amongst others) plus they have imported english beer on tap that changes each month or so.

Got the Wicked Elf Pale Ale and O'Briens GF Pale Ale to try tonight at the BBC meeting. Might grab some of the JS pepperberry ale on the way home too.


----------



## Tanga (5/9/08)

Sounds good Smurto. You'll love the Wicked Elf Pale. I recently had this side by side with the Little Creatures, and I found it was a much better drop. At least for my tastes (I found the LC a little thin and sharp by comparison).

Interloper. I also tried your APA and Smurto's side by side. =) Not much between them. Different hops was the main thing, but since I'm not really into hoppy beers it's hard to say which was 'better.' That said I think I could aquire a taste for it. Either of those beers'd go down great in summer.

I also tried the Pale Elf wit and really enjoyed it. I need to find more wits and compare. I haven't had a Hoegarden in ages either, and should probably have one of those to compare the different wheat styles. I really want to move in the wheat direction (as I've said before). Gotta try me some dark wits sometime.

That's all so far. Should try some more darks, but I'm scared of getting a stout like kick in the teeth. Oh well, spoils to the brave, and all that =).


----------



## Interloper (5/9/08)

Tanga said:


> Interloper. I also tried your APA and Smurto's side by side. =) Not much between them. Different hops was the main thing, but since I'm not really into hoppy beers it's hard to say which was 'better.' That said I think I could aquire a taste for it. Either of those beers'd go down great in summer.




hmmm you might have me confused as I was pushing the Belgians not APA's? Try any Leffe or Chimay or Hoegaarden? They are my picks... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tanga (6/9/08)

Interloper said:


> hmmm you might have me confused as I was pushing the Belgians not APA's? Try any Leffe or Chimay or Hoegaarden? They are my picks... :icon_drool2:



I'm talking about the APA ya made, that I had a few of on the mash brewing day.

I have had the Leffe dark. Wow! Bloody awesome beer. The Chimay and Hoegaarden will have to wait. A friend of mine had a bottle of Stellar (the South Aussie Brew Boys version) that he cracked last night. Now that's a tidy drop. Yum!


----------

